# Waxing on a Powder Day??



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wax. I think waxing is critical on pow days. Sometimes you need all the glide you can get when you hit a flat.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

so when is A-bay closing? anyone know? might hit it this weekend also


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

earl_je said:


> so when is A-bay closing? anyone know? might hit it this weekend also


It was my impression that it closes based on weather/ snow pack and that they don't have a closing date forecast out months in advance. With a 93" base it should be good for a while.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think they're planning on closing June 8th, but they may extend it.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

If you having waxed it for 7 days it would be a good idea to wax. I usually wax every 2-3 days, it keeps me sane when i'm not on the snow. Like ^he^ said it always best to have that extra glide when you reach a flat area.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Around two feet of fresh at Berthoud Pass yesterday. Should be going off there today too. I swore it was February. I am glad I waxed...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Always essential to wax prior to a pow day. Your going out there, your going to ride, it could be warm but you got leg zips so whats the matter... shits gonna be fairly epic. You'll go to the bar after, maybe hit on some chicks, take one home then BANG! Sasquatch crotch! She dont want a bar of it, and leaves.

See...shoulda waxed


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> hit a flat.


Ugh.

A good thread would be flat stories... the agony and hilarity of it at times...


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I guess it's time for a 7:30 AM wax job.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

People wax?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> People wax?


Ha, not everyone can just move on to the next demo when the base burn drops... actually, you probably do it before that unless you really like the board...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you saw the bases of my boards you'd probably be like dear god that's scary. Plus contrary to popular belief I don't have a different board every day.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you saw the bases of my boards you'd probably be like dear god that's scary. Plus contrary to popular belief I don't have a different board every day.


I would have bet a 20 spot otherwise.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

To echo what others have said... YES.

I feel like a bum if I haven't waxed anyone of my boards after 2 days of riding it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

bravo_castle said:


> To echo what others have said... YES.
> 
> I feel like a bum if I haven't waxed anyone of my boards after 2 days of riding it.


I haven't waxed any of my boards in a year and a half.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Megabump 




BurtonAvenger said:


> I haven't waxed any of my boards in a year and a half.


Reasoning?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

^^^ I'm voting for the fact that he doesn't ride the same board long enough to have to worry about waxing it.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

orrr he just doesn't feel like it and doesn't need the extra speed really, i mean you don't NEED to wax it just really helps you glide on the snow


----------

